# Chicken Livers ?



## Beermilk (May 16, 2010)

would it be ok to feed rbp's chicken liver?

i been trying to find some beef heart in this damn town without much luck.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Its probably better to mimic the Piranhas natural diet which is comprised mostly of white fish. Talapia, Catfish fillet pieces, and pellets are much better for your piranha than animal meats and chicken. They will lead a longer, healthier life and the water quality in your tank will be alot higher. Some however would argue that its ok to give them chicken or beef as a treat...I prefer to stay away from it...just my 2 cents.

Lets see what some of the others say..


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree with RC, white fish and pellets are definately best.
I do however think that the beefheart is ok once in a blue moon


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have feed chicken liver before but just like 1 every 3 months or so. It is very messy and will cloud your water badly if you use ti much. In nature piranhas eat all sort of meat like bird,snakes,frogs and so on. A lot of people like to think the only eat fish in nature but that's not the case. Feed what you want but in moderation as most bloody foods will mess with paramitors in your tank and you will have problems. I hope this helps


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i think beefheart is only good for growing them out fast to like 3-4in


----------



## Beermilk (May 16, 2010)

thanks guys.

just wondering what else to feed them. they have no problem eating the pellets its pretty well there staple. 
just looking for something to feed them as a treat every now and then without hurting them or screwing up my tank.
i will try and get some whitefish / talapia fillets


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Beermilk said:


> would it be ok to feed rbp's chicken liver?
> 
> i been trying to find some beef heart in this damn town without much luck.


 Avoid mammalian meat, or feed it very sparingly. Mammalian meat generally will foul water faster then fish fillets, isn't always eaten and is often much more fatty then fish fillets especially and mammalian organs.

Stick to shrimp, talapia, haddock, pellets.... Vita-chem is nice too.


----------

